# Ternetzi hospital tank



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Suppose to pick up a sick ternetzi from injection11 in about 30 minutes. he was going to sell this fish to me not too long ago but since he is sick the stand up guy that he is I'm getting it for free. Currently 33 teaspoons of salt in there and will do so again the next 2 days. Observations will dictate my next step/s. Probably add some pimafix when i get him since it claims to be good on internal bacterial infections and its safe. Wish me luck with the new tern.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Best of luck with the Tern. Hope everything goes smoothly and it pulls through! Post some pics of the poor fella once you got him in the tank


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks man. Her's a pic of him in my "transporter". Seems to be healthy from initial observation for the exception of possible sunken eyes. Not real bad but it seems a little.















I will post a pic of him in tank once acclimation process ends. Probably in 30 minutes.







to Piranha Pics forum.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In the tank. 















Gonna try to cure this guy and if successful he'll probably be a "lone wolf" in that tank. He's to small to go with my other Natts.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

nice fish tho. good luck


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

thats a cool tern good luck hope he gets better quick


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

awesome to see you taking care of him. really hope things go good. thanks again.

edit: also did you by any chance for haha's take a water test of the water i had him in? i had it done at tri state pets they do them for free but they said my water was fine


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

injection11 said:


> awesome to see you taking care of him. really hope things go good. thanks again.
> 
> edit: also did you by any chance for haha's take a water test of the water i had him in? i had it done at tri state pets they do them for free but they said my water was fine


No I didn't. I slowly added water from my tank into the cooler to acclimate him. He was very active at first constantly swimming but now just hangs above the heater next to the HOB filter. I'm doing the pimafix/melafix combo with salt for starters. I will try to feed for first time tomorrow with catfish. I have him in a bare tank and so far I do not see any worms, which is a good sign. I don't know if i would trust Tri-State Pets because one day I was in there and I overheard the red haired guy behind the counter tell another customer they never change the water in the tanks. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

What size thank is that giggles? Looks to be a 100L


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

33long 130 l ish i think.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Now that I look at it, it doesn't appear to be anywhere near what thought.

Nice fish giggles. Good luck.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luick my friend, if anyone can get this little guy to amazing health im sure you will be able to do it....

good luck


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

awesome, hope he eats. he was mostly active in my tank before i put the plants in the tank, after i planted the tank he just hung out in the bubbles from my filter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hope everything goes as planned for this tern... g/l


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice fish


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

good luck, looks like it's gonna be a quick recovery


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice looking fish man. What kind of tank is that?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice dude, good luck with him.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

any luck getting him to eat yet?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone. The tank is a 33gallon long by "All Glass" company. Same footprint as a 40L and 55R. I threw in a piece of catfish the other day and left it in there. The funny thing is today before I left for work I checked on him and he's swimming around now instead of just chilling by the HOB filter and I noticed the catfish chunk is gone. The only problem is I don't remember if i removed it or not :laugh: Tomorrow is the last day for pimafix/melafix combo treatment and then 25% water change. Will try feeding again probably Sunday.


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of Luck Giggles...I hope this poor Ternetzi makes it through treatment...i have to admit hes a gorgeous fish..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks SoCat. I hope he makes it through too. These are the hardest things to treat for because by appearance he seems to be fine. The eye thing though did indicate an internal bacterial infection. Probably caused by a live feeder. When a fish doesn't eat especially more for a Pygo it is not a good sign. They just wither away and die no matter what a person does. A great sign though is that I can rule out worms after a week. I won't have to go the Prazi route. If the pimafix does not take care of the alleged bacterial infection than my next step will be Maracyn 2 or Kanacyn. later.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Breaking News -- Fish has eaten. And with authority.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

NICE! i'm sure it was seeing how he didn't eat in so long. what did you finally get him to eat?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

injection11 said:


> NICE! i'm sure it was seeing how he didn't eat in so long. what did you finally get him to eat?


Yea, it was about 3-4 weeks if i remember correctly. I noticed once the 7 daily doses of melafix and pimafix was done and the 25% water change was performed that he was totally out of his shell. Every time I approached the tank he would come right up to the glass. The closer i got the more he went to the surface, almost like saying Hey mofo, feed me, i'm starving. So I threw in a chunk of catfish and bam, he devoured it. So I cut him another piece and dropped it in and he attacked it like there was no tomorrow. I will throw in another piece later this evening. I see what you meant by that black blotch. I can still see it when he turns a certain angle. It is not a humeral spot but it may be part of the internal bacterial infection that i suspected. I know pimafix only works with certain bacteria and not all infections but i figure start out with the safe route. I may have gotten lucky this time. We'll find out if he's still around in a month. Though, there is cause for optimism. Alot more than the last week. I will post pics in a month hopefully again in this same topic.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

thats great news, i'm glad he's doing much better. yea that black blotch used to be like a white color, then as time went by it turned the black color. glad he ate.. thanks again dr giggles looking forword to the next batch of pics of him =)


----------

